
Japan Tests Silicon for Exascale Computing in 2021 - AliCollins
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/japan-tests-silicon-for-exascale-computing-in-2021
======
stcredzero
For now, the future belongs to the integration of many smaller dies.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3kGSbWFig4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3kGSbWFig4)

------
ssijak
What are they using it for? Or other ~100 petaflops supercomputers?

~~~
mitchty
Hi, I work at a supercomputer company.

A short list of things I know our customers use them for:

    
    
        - secret spy/tla stuff (no i have no idea what they're used for either)
        - simulating nuclear blasts to know if the bombs we have will work or have issues
        - simulating decay of those bombs (safety first!)
        - simulating weather
        - geological work to find say oil
        - biology simulation for protein folding and understanding things like cancer
    

Thats all I can think of off the top of my head, but generally, they get used
for whenever you have a lot of computation that generates a ton of data and
then works on that data.

~~~
arcanus
Lots of good material science also performed.

And don't forget fundamental science, such as cosmology.

~~~
mitchty
Indeed, that list is all I could brain up on the spot is all. >.<

~~~
agumonkey
\- simulating brains

